# LVE - Love Group Global



## System (3 December 2014)

Enverro Ltd is the provider of a Cloud based application for workforce mobilisation in the oil, gas, mining and construction industries. It also provides associated professional consulting and support services. 

https://enverro.com


----------



## System (15 January 2016)

On January 15th, 2016, Enverro Limited (ERR) changed its name and ASX code to Datetix Group Limited (DTX).


----------



## System (31 May 2017)

On May 31st, 2017, Datetix Group Limited (DTX) changed its name and ASX code to Love Group Global Limited (LVE).


----------



## greggles (23 October 2018)

All you need is love! Love Group Global that is.

I don't know much about the company or details of their operations, but the Managing Director Michael Ye has bought a total of 1,122,460 shares in the last four months. The share price has risen from 5c in June to 14.5c today.

The company is fairly illiquid but based on the volume over the last four months it is clear that it is not just the MD loading up and shares on offer appear to be in short supply.

I'll do some more research on LVE this week and will post anything of interest.


----------

